# [solved] Nur Systemtöne unter KDE

## lukasletitburn

Hallo liebes Forum,

habe wie ich es sonst mache schön meine Alsaunterstützung in den Kernel gebaut. Die Alsautils installiert und dann ging es meist schon.

Nun ist es jedoch so das Systemtöne funktionieren aber kein Sound aus Youtube oder dem VLC-Player oder Konsorten.

VLC gibt mir auch diese Fehlermeldung aus.

```

Potential ALSA version problem:

VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any).

Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.

```

Jedoch ist Alsa aktuell auf 1.0.23. Packages Gentoo und emerge -S sagt ich habe das aktuellste und stabilste schon installiert.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 16, 2011 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

vielleicht das gleiche Problem wie das hier?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885338.html

----------

## lukasletitburn

So wirklich weiterhelfen tut mir das gerade nicht.

----------

## lukasletitburn

In Phonon sind ja alle Devices gleich definiert. Deshalb ist es doch unlogisch das nur ein Teil geht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das mit der Logik unter KDE4 habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit aufgegeben, sorry. 

Ich hatte hier ebenfalls recht diffuse Soundprobleme. Die meisten konnte ich jeweils mit einem Wechsel von gstreamer auf xine (und umgekehrt) als Backend lösen. Ob es in Deinem Fall hilft, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Xine findet er gar nicht nur oxine und gxine .... also langsam wird kde nervig

----------

## cryptosteve

media-libs/phonon-xine ist installiert?

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> also langsam wird kde nervig

 

Ja, finde ich auch. Viel darf auch nicht mehr passieren, dann schaue ich mich nach einer Alternative um.

----------

## bas89

Bitte setz in der make.conf deinen Soundtreiber in die Variable ALSA_CARDS. Mögliche Werte sind

```
alsa_cards_emu10k1 -alsa_cards_aica -alsa_cards_asihpi -alsa_cards_darla20 -alsa_cards_darla24 -alsa_cards_echo3g -alsa_cards_emi26 -alsa_cards_emu1212 -alsa_cards_emu1616 -alsa_cards_emu1820 -alsa_cards_gina20 -alsa_cards_gina24 -alsa_cards_hdsp -alsa_cards_hdspm -alsa_cards_indigo -alsa_cards_indigoio -alsa_cards_korg1212 -alsa_cards_layla20 -alsa_cards_layla24 -alsa_cards_maestro3 -alsa_cards_mia -alsa_cards_mixart -alsa_cards_mona -alsa_cards_msnd-pinnacle -alsa_cards_pcxhr -alsa_cards_sb16 -alsa_cards_usb-usx2y -alsa_cards_vx222 -alsa_cards_wavefront -alsa_cards_ymfpci
```

 ohne „-alsa_cards_“, also bei mir zB. emu10k1 (für die SoundBlaster Audigy 2). Siehe auch meinen Thread zum Thema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885338.html

PS: Ich verwende sehr zufrieden das gut unterstützte VLC-Phonon-Backend: 

```
emerge phonon-vlc
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich denke nicht das es an KDE oder Phonon liegt, denn die Systemtöne im KDE funktionieren doch noch... :Wink: 

Habe es hier auch grad mal auf einem Laptop getestet: 

```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0x80000000 irq 43

 1 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134

                      saa7133[0] at 0xb4007800 irq 19
```

 Phonon Backend xine

Hier funkt das gleichzeitige abspielen von VLC, YouTube Flash Videos, zusätzlich noch ein Spiel (ioquake3) und, wenn es sein muss auch KDE Systemtöne problemlos gleichzeitig.

Das alles mit dem aktuellen alsa 1.0.24 (aus dem testing Zweig), von daher denke ich schon das es, wie schon in der VLC-Fehlermeldung angedeutet, an der älteren Alsa Version liegen könnte.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich nutze aber die aktuelle Stable Version. Deshalb finde ich es nicht sondelich logisch.

Habe das Backend gstreamer auf xine gewechselt. nun ist es schön   :Smile: Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 16, 2011 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

’Tschuldige, ich hatte den falschen Link gegeben. Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme wie du...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-886176.html

----------

## bas89

Nur so als Anmerkung: Xine ist hoffnungslos veraltet und wird nicht mehr unterstützt. Solang es läuft ist’s fein, aber auf Hilfe braucht man glaube ich nicht mehr hoffen, wenn dem nicht mehr so ist.

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, mit KDE4 und den Backends und Frameworks sollte ja alles besser werden. Schade, dass die neuen Sachen wieder (gefühlt) andauernd nicht laufen und man auf hoffnungslos veraltete und nicht mehr gewartete Produkte zurückgreifen muss.

Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten immer mal wieder Schwierigkeiten mit dem Sound und konnte diese nur durch Hin- und Herspringen zwischen den Backends lösen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Tja, mit KDE4 und den Backends und Frameworks sollte ja alles besser werden. Schade, dass die neuen Sachen wieder (gefühlt) andauernd nicht laufen und man auf hoffnungslos veraltete und nicht mehr gewartete Produkte zurückgreifen muss.
> 
> Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten immer mal wieder Schwierigkeiten mit dem Sound und konnte diese nur durch Hin- und Herspringen zwischen den Backends lösen.

 

Hmm.., ich vermute du spielst mit „hoffnungslos veraltete und nicht mehr gewartete Produkte” auf xine an?

Wenn ja, gibt es dazu genauere Infos?

Denn ich kann das ganze nicht so recht nachvollziehen, die aktuelle xine Version läuft hier gut und problemlos wie noch nie, daher kann ich nicht glauben dass das Projekt nicht mehr gewartet wird.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin Josef.95,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., ich vermute du spielst mit „hoffnungslos veraltete und nicht mehr gewartete Produkte” auf xine an?
> 
> Wenn ja, gibt es dazu genauere Infos?

 

da musst Du bas89 fragen, der hat's ins Feld geführt.  :Smile: 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Denn ich kann das ganze nicht so recht nachvollziehen, die aktuelle xine Version läuft hier gut und problemlos wie noch nie, daher kann ich nicht glauben dass das Projekt nicht mehr gewartet wird.

 

Hier läuft es auch super, und wie oben schon gesagt, konnte ich mit einem Backendwechsel auf xine schon mehrfach Soundprobleme unter KDE4 lösen.

----------

## bas89

 *Quote:*   

> Aktuelle Version	1.1.19
> 
> (25. Juli 2010)

 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xine

Klar, xine funktioniert noch. Fragt sich nur, wie lang..

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Moin Josef.95,
> 
>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hmm.., ich vermute du spielst mit „hoffnungslos veraltete und nicht mehr gewartete Produkte” auf xine an?
> 
> Wenn ja, gibt es dazu genauere Infos? 
> ...

 

Moin cryptohappen

Sorry, ich hatte den zwischenzeitlich geposteten Beitrag schlicht übersehen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

@bas89

Danke für die Info

Hier läuft die aktuelle xine-lib-1.1.19 Version zZt immer noch recht gut, bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

Auf einem anderen System mit VDR nutze ich xine-lib-1.2 mit VDPAU  (zb für HD TV usw) die läuft auch recht gut.

Nungut, danke für die Infos

Josef

----------

## lukasletitburn

Nach einem mehrmaligen Backendwechsel geht es wieder nicht. habe den pc nur neugestartet es ist zum haare raufen.

----------

